# VIP 622 HD for 2nd TV



## travis321 (Apr 20, 2010)

This is my first post, so if you have already covered this and I didn't see it, I apologize now. Having said that, I recently purchased a second HD TV that I will be using on TV 2. I have always had an HD TV in place as TV 1 and have always had great HD picture quality. Now that the second one is in place, I feel like I am not getting a "true" HD picture on that TV. I currently have coaxial cable plugged in from the receiver to the second TV. Is that the best? Is there a setting or another type of cable that will help me achieve a better HD pic on TV 2?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

travis321 said:


> This is my first post, so if you have already covered this and I didn't see it, I apologize now. Having said that, I recently purchased a second HD TV that I will be using on TV 2. I have always had an HD TV in place as TV 1 and have always had great HD picture quality. Now that the second one is in place, I feel like I am not getting a "true" HD picture on that TV. I currently have coaxial cable plugged in from the receiver to the second TV. Is that the best? Is there a setting or another type of cable that will help me achieve a better HD pic on TV 2?


Assuming your first TV is connected via HDMI, you could do what I did. I connected the second TV via the component outputs (red, green, blue). The only thing is that both TV's have to watch the same programming. If you want independent programming on both TV's, then you are already connected correctly and have no HD on the second TV (not sure as I've always been in single mode).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

To put it more clearly, on a Duo HD receiver, only the TV1 outputs are HD-capable. The TV2 feed is SD-only, though it will down-convert the HD feeds so that you can watch the content on the HD-only channels.

If you want HD on your 2nd TV, you have 2 choices:

- Get a second HD receiver, or

- Connect the second TV to the unused TV1 outputs on the 622.

With the first option, you'll have independent control of everything. With the second option, you're stuck watching the same thing on both TVs, but obviously there are no additional fees.

There's no practical way to send HD over coax (it would need to be encrypted due to contracts with the providers, and TV tuners don't support that), and it isn't practical to try to make HD connections to remote TV2s for many/most installs.

The only Dish receiver that will be able to output HD to the TV2 feed is the 922, and that will require the yet-to-be-released Multi-Room Extender (i.e., an HD version of the SlingCatcher) at the TV2, with a robust Ethernet connection between them.


----------



## travis321 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, y'all for the help. I'm same as certain that there are receivers similar to mine on auction and for sale sites? If I were to purchase the second HD receiver is there a fee with Dish? Thanks again!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Regardless of whether you own or lease your 2nd receiver, you will have to call Dish and activate it for programming... and there will be an additional receiver fee.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

An additional HD-Duo-DVR will add $17/month to your bill.


----------



## mikeyjf (Dec 4, 2007)

You could do what I did, I split the hdmi output and ran a second hdmi cable into wall jacks from monoprice and then out the other side of the wall wo a seconf tv, worked like a charm!


----------

